# What To See Where To Stop



## mom2countrykids (Sep 25, 2007)

Looks like we will be heading East to get our OB in the next few weeks. Map Quest says it is an 18.5 hour drive. They don't consider traveling with 3 kids in that equation either. Kids do travel really well. Books on tape are a wonderful invention. We are planning on making it up in two days, I am hoping a long day the first day and not as long the second.

Coming back what are some not far off the direct route things to see. Direct route is Dallas, Texarkana, Little Rock, Memphis, Cincinnati. Dh isn't going to have much extra time. I am hoping to squeeze at least one more day as we have never been passed AR. So what would be your don't miss sights in late Oct.?

Nola


----------



## Chasgirl (Aug 15, 2006)

You all have a safe trip! The only place I know of to stay is at Lake DeGray State Park south of Hot Springs or maybe somewhere in Branson. We haven't been much farther than that. We haven't stayed in either place, but driven through and they are certainly on our list of places to go.

Did you guys check with Genuine RV in Nacogdoches, TX? I really liked them and their bottom price gave us the leverage we needed for a deal on our 25RSS (purchased at Southern RV in Bossier, La.). Genuine RV just didn't have the color scheme I had my heart set on.

Good luck!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Have a great trip! Sorry I can't help on destinations. Sounds like 2 days is a minimum for the first tow though


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

For the return trip, try looking around Nashville and then Little Rock/Hot Springs. We use rvparkreviews.com quite a bit, it's a great resource.

Personally, I would try J. Percy Priest Lake/Seven Points Campground (COE) in Nashville and then Maumelle Park (COE) in Little Rock. Both appear to be very nice COE campgrounds.


----------



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

mom2 said:


> Looks like we will be heading East to get our OB in the next few weeks. Map Quest says it is an 18.5 hour drive. They don't consider traveling with 3 kids in that equation either. Kids do travel really well. Books on tape are a wonderful invention. We are planning on making it up in two days, I am hoping a long day the first day and not as long the second.
> 
> Coming back what are some not far off the direct route things to see. Direct route is Dallas, Texarkana, Little Rock, Memphis, Cincinnati. Dh isn't going to have much extra time. I am hoping to squeeze at least one more day as we have never been passed AR. So what would be your don't miss sights in late Oct.?
> 
> Nola


If you want a good easy to get to place to camp then http://www.degray.com/ is the place for you easy to get to as you will be on Interstate 30 out of Texarkana ( take Exit #78 off I-30 at Caddo Valley/Arkadelphia and travel seven miles north on Scenic 7 Byway) and then follow the signs to Lake Degray Resort State Park. We stayed there in May,(their rates are good too) and it was very nice..........good camper spaces with Water and Electrice.....you do have to use Dump Station as they do not have sewar hook-ups.( the bath houses and Restrooms are very clean) They have lots of things to do there and I think you would realy like it . Not sure about the date for it ,but sometime in October they are doing a Dutch Oven Workshop .......they teach you how to cook in a Dutch Oven and you get to keep the one you use. DD lives close to there and is going to day trip for that class. Diamond mines are fun and they have a nice campground there BUT the road to get there is very twisty turny and my DH will not pull our 23 foot Roo down that road. I think the link I gave you will give you lots of info for Degray ,but IF you want to look at some other places in that area then go to http://www.arkansasstateparks.com/ . Hope this helps

Be Safe and Have fun...........luckylynn


----------



## mom2countrykids (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks for the links! I will check them out. Dh is very comfortable pulling a trailer of any kind. For years he spend more time with is 24ft pipe trailer than he did with me







He use to work oilfield and could put his trailer in some really tight places.

The tentative plans are to go get it on the weekend of the 12th. I was hoping the fall foliage would be pretty in that area, but it doesn't seem to be yet. Oh well we won't have a lot of time to play. Kids will just be able to say they have now been into all these states.

Nola


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Not much worth seeing once you get outside of Texas!
















Regards, Glenn


----------



## bradnbecca (Feb 12, 2007)

if you are coming back through Arkansas, this is a really nice place to spend a day- the views are really wonderful from the top of the mountain, and the price is right:

http://www.queenwilhelmina.com/

BTW, you can take 59n from Texarkana to Mena to get there . . .


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

When will you be coming thru cincinnati?


----------



## mom2countrykids (Sep 25, 2007)

outbackmac said:


> When will you be coming thru cincinnati?


Plan is to leave here Thursday morning early a week from today. We should get to Cincinnati late Friday afternoon. All of this is of course subject to change.

Nola


----------

